
What's the largest number you can represent with 3 digits? Nope. It's not 999 - bifrost
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/whats-largest-number-you-can-represent-3-digits-nope-its-ed-trice
======
al2o3cr
Seems like splitting hairs and intentionally misreading "digits" in a sense
different from the dictionary one.

And for that matter, the kid was wrong. Consider 9 -> 9 -> 9 in chained arrow
notation, for instance - it's WAAAAAAAAY bigger than the exponent tower...

~~~
dalke
That requires an arrow. It's possible to beat (9⁹)⁹ using tetration notation
and no symbols other than 9. ⁹9 is 9^(9^(9^(9^(9^(9^(9^(9^9))))))), which is
rather larger than (9⁹)⁹. ⁹(⁹9) is just icing on the cake.

I'm almost certain the story is a fake.

------
greenyoda
Also, the question didn't specify that you need to use digits in base-10. I
can represent a much bigger number with three base-64 digits than with three
base-10 digits.

[edited to remove an obviously stupid mistake]

~~~
RogerL
9^9^9 = 9^(9^9) = 9^387420489

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Sure, but 63^63^63 > 9^9^9.

------
mehh
Load of bollocks, don't believe this contrived story for a second.

~~~
gaur
Regardless of the veracity, it reads like a revenge fantasy written by a high-
school student. The dialog is cartoonish:

> Amazingly, he thought that would make me want to back down.

> "OK. Do it."

> The three of them were mid-stance, not yet fully risen from their seats, and
> they froze.

> "Beg pardon?" asked the superintendent.

> "I said, do it. As in, make it happen. As in, execute that course of
> action."

------
AnimalMuppet
Wow. Dad of the year nominee.

